# locales



## planet_fox (24. Juli 2008)

mal frag was habt ihr für spracheinstellungen gesetzt in der locales sprich über den befehl


```
dpkg-reconfigure locales
```
und in der apache.conf dazu als default blick da ned so durch hab probleme mit umlauten 

ah ich bekomme auch ne fehlermeldung hier



> perl: warning: Setting locale failed.
> perl: warning: Please check that your locale settings:
> LANGUAGE = "de_DE:de:en_GB:en",
> LC_ALL = (unset),
> ...


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

Wo hast Du denn Probleme mit umlauten, in HTML Seite oder auf der Shell?


----------



## planet_fox (24. Juli 2008)

html und php


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

Ok, dann hat es mit diesen Locales wahrscheinlich garnichts zu tun. Such bitte mal nach der DefaultCharset Einstellung in der apache2.conf und setz es auf den für westeuropa gültigen Standard latin 1:

AddDefaultCharset      ISO-8859-1

Das kann je nach Linuxdistribution auch in einem include gesetzt sein.


----------



## planet_fox (24. Juli 2008)

da läuft ein tilllinux drauf *g* also ein Debian Etch

apache.conf

```
AddLanguage es .es
AddLanguage sv .se
AddLanguage cz .cz
AddLanguage ru .ru
AddLanguage tw .tw
AddLanguage zh-tw .tw

LanguagePriority en da nl et fr de el it ja ko no pl pt pt-br ltz ca es sv tw

AddDefaultCharset UTF8
AddDefaultCharset       ISO-8859-1
```


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

Dann müsste es in der apache2.conf stehen oder es gibt Include in conf.d, kann ich so aus dem Kopf nicht sagen, da ein Teil meiner Systeme hier upgedatete Sarge Systeme sind, und da war es noch anders geregelt.


----------



## planet_fox (24. Juli 2008)

ok, beim mir sinds upgrade from sarge to etch


----------



## planet_fox (24. Juli 2008)

also in der conf.d is nur die apache-doc


----------



## Till (24. Juli 2008)

Mit:

AddDefaultCharset       ISO-8859-1

sollte es ok sein. Die Zeile mit utf8 würde ich dann rausnehmen.


----------



## planet_fox (7. Aug. 2008)

hm, ok das hab ich gemacht ohne grossen erfolg. Auf Datenbankgestützten seiten hab ich zwar auch so ein problem mit umlauten aber dort denke ich das es probleme sind von mysql, da die datenbanken importiert wurden von anderen servern. ich beobachte mal das ganze. ich auch festgestellt das auf manchen seitzen im quelltext ü ö.. steht statt &auml; ... .

Desweiteren was hast du standartsmässig bei der my.cfn drin


----------

